# [SOLVED] AMCap Webcam Driver Needed... Can You Help?



## MissJo (Jan 11, 2008)

I purchased an AMCap 6.1MP Webcam from ebay, it has been great but I have had problems with my computer & somehow the driver for the cam had been deleted... Does anyone know where I can get a free version of the driver? Your assistance would be appreciated like never before... ray:


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: AMCap Webcam Driver Needed... Can You Help?*

Hello MissJo, Welcome to TSF! :4-wave:

Try downloading the webcam diagnostics _freeware_ program from *here*, or *here*, and give it a try.
_(Click on the coloured links.)_

Post back with the results.

Kind Regards,


----------

